# Is it legal to carry a cased rifle on a snowmobile?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I live 3 1/2 miles NW of Grand Forks and I don't have my drivers license yet but I ride snowcat on the trails between here and manvel quite often and I used to bowhunt along the river near by and my friend and I were thinking about going out to that spot on the snowmobiles and parking them and then walking in and hunting for fox and coyote but we were wondering if it is legal to carry a cased rifle to and from the hunting spot as long as it is unloaded. I went to the ND GAME AND FISH SITE and this is what it says :
20. Aircraft, Boats, and Motor-Driven Vehicles
Aircraft, snowmobiles, and motor-driven vehicles may not be used to kill, chase, or harass wild birds or animals. In addition, aircraft may not be used to spot game and snowmobiles may not be used to flush wildlife.

It is illegal to shoot with bow and arrow or firearm while in or on a motor-driven vehicle.

It is illegal to carry a firearm in or on a motor-driven vehicle with a cartridge in the chamber. The entire cylinder of a revolver is considered the chamber, requiring the revolver to be completely unloaded. It is illegal to carry any muzzleloading firearm in or on a motor-driven vehicle with a percussion cap on the nipple or powder in the flash pan.

It is illegal to drive motor-driven vehicles off established roads and trails unless hunting waterfowl or cranes. Except for persons having a special handicapped permit, no person may use a motor vehicle while in the process of hunting small game (except waterfowl or cranes) or aid another in the process of hunting small game (except waterfowl or cranes) including travel to and from the hunting location unless the motor vehicle is on an established road or trail. Established roads and trails do not include temporary trails made for agricultural purposes.

so does this mean you can or can't use a snowmobile as long as you aren't hunting off of it and your gun is unloaded to and from the hunt and you stay on the snowmobile trail the whole time.?????????


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I dont think so, and heres my thinking....You cannot leave an established trail (road, section line)unless you are hunting waterfowl. And since its illegal to use a snowmobile on these established trails or roads, It would be illegal to carry a rifle and hunt off of it! 
I could be wrong, but thats how it figured it!


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

Here's my thougts on this as long as you are using the snowcat as a means of transportation from home to hunting area. Yes you can but to use snowcat to hunt with NO!

My reasoning I can use a car or plane to go hunting in but not to hunt with it.

Shoot straight.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Pick up the phone and check it out. We used sleds to access some snowed in places during deer season. We stayed on the section lines which can be driven with a snowmoblie. We where told that as long as we did not head across country with tehn we where fine. THis was a good number o f years ago. You should check it out first. While good advice and info can be had here we are not law enforcement.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You cant drive snowmobiles on public roadways. Would section lines be included in this? You can use them on public right of ways (ditches) but wouldn't that be considered driving off trail while carrying a firearm (hunting)? Like Ron said, call a game warden or law enforcement officer for the restrictions. 
It seems like a pretty gray area to me. :-?I'd call!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't own a snow mobile and they drive me nuts going through my yard and running over my new trees. I say that so you don't think I am biased for snow mobiles. The truth is duck hunting isn't the only thing you can drive off the trail for hunting. I think it is perfectly legal to take a snowmobile across country, park at the edge of a valley, and walk in hunting. If you see an animal you must get of your sled to shoot just as if you were in your truck. Also, if you miss you can not chase the animal with the sled to get another shot because that becomes harassment.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, I should mention my last post I was considering hunting for predators, not deer or the type of game we all know requires you to stay on established trails.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

hey guys, i still dont' have a clear cut answer ? yes or no? so i sent an email to the ND Game and Fish and i should be receiving the information soon. i'll update everyone when i get an answer. thanks again


----------



## Wrangler (Nov 24, 2003)

Quack,

2003 02004 Small game & furbearer guide.

Sec 20.

It is illegal to drive motor-driven vehicles off established roads and trails unless hunting waterfowl or cranes.

That is your answer.

I believe you were questioning using a snowmoblie to access a huntig area for furbearers.

Your best bet is to look in the appropriate guide (proclomation) for the species that you are hunting. In this case it is stated rather clearly that you must stay on an established road or trail.

If you have any questions on interpatation of the law contact the NDGF @ 328-6300 or send them an e-mail @ [email protected].


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

wrangler,i don't know if you read the first or last posts in here before you sent a post but i had the part of the proclamation that talks about it in my post and i said on my last post that i emailed the Game and Fish and should be getting an email from them anytime now. but thanks for your input on it. Maybe you are right becasue i have heard that from a few people other then you but if you are on a snowmobile trail then you aren't really going off the established trail are you? especially if it is a groomed trail?
i am still confused, can't wait to hear what the G&F has to say about it!
sorry if i came off as sort of an A$$ but i would just trying to tell you that i already contacted the game and fish and i already read the # 20 in the proclamation. 
thanks 
:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought I would check the proclamation and the Game and Fish web site. Both indicate that you can be off the trail and carry a weapon, but not while the rifle deer season is in progress.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

How would the rule imply to a disabled individual with a permit to shoot from a vehicle? Are they allowed to shoot from a snowmobile? I'm guessing that they would be allowed to. As long as it is on an established trail.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey everybody,

Still never got any info back from the Game and Fish on using snowmobiles to hunt fox or coyotes but i was going to their website to see if it was legal to use red lights mouted on your gun to hunt them becasue i was thinking of buying one and right on the main page was this article.
The answer to my question is in the 5th paragraph. You CAN use them off the trail to hunt yotes and fox!

Snowmobilers Reminded to Stay Clear of Wildlife 021104
Due to extreme sub-zero temperatures and snowcover that has not been seen in North Dakota in a number of years, wintering wildlife have to deal with challenging conditions. Because of this, officials for the State Game and Fish Department are reminding snowmobile enthusiasts to stay clear of wildlife and its habitat so animals do not suffer additional stress.

"We haven't experienced a winter like this in a number of years, and it has caused some concern over the welfare of our wildlife species," said Greg Link, department assistant wildlife chief. "Running snowmobiles near, through, or around winter habitat such as thickets, cattails, and wooded areas may inadvertently scare wintering wildlife, causing them additional stress or injury."

Riders are reminded to observe state laws that protect wildlife and its habitat. Thoughtless harassing or chasing of wildlife not only stresses animals, but is also illegal.

"We want people to understand that pursuing and chasing wildlife with snowmobiles is harassment and it's illegal," Link said. "We just hope that snowmobilers take this into consideration, and give wildlife a little comfort space when out enjoying their recreation."

Daryl Kleyer, district game warden supervisor, Williston, said he has received a number of calls this winter involving people on snowmobiles chasing wildlife, particularly coyotes. "Snowmobiles can be used off an established trail while fox or coyote hunting, but people need to understand they cannot be used to flush, chase or pursue them," he said. "They see a coyote in a distance and then decide to go through cover in pursuit. This is illegal, and they can lose their snowmobile over this."

Observers witnessing harassment or chasing of wildlife are encouraged to call the Report All Poachers hotline at 1-800-472-2121. "This activity should not be tolerated," Kleyer said, "and we need people to report this."

Riders are encouraged to use snowmobile trails and avoid situations that could disturb wildlife. Information on the North Dakota trail system is available at the Snowmobile North Dakota web site at www.snowmobilend.com.

Thanks for all the help. glad i finally found out the answer!


----------

